# Schools



## nicvan (Apr 9, 2013)

I have read a lot of threads on here about various schools and the education system, Independant vs State schools, learning in Spanish vs English, etc..

My kids are 7 and 9 and I was wondering if anyone has experience of how children of these ages usually cope with going into the State Schools.

Our thoughts are that before we make any move we would all make the effort to learn some Spanish so that we don't arrive not speaking a word, but saying that - would the kids have enough knowledge to be able to survive in school where all their lessons are in Spanish? Do the teachers speak enough English so that they can explain to the children what they need to do, etc. I realise that the school is in Spanish and they will need to adapt and learn in Spanish, but in the beginning the transition is going to be very hard.

Any experiences - good or bad would be appreciated.

Thanks
Nic


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

nicvan said:


> I have read a lot of threads on here about various schools and the education system, Independant vs State schools, learning in Spanish vs English, etc..
> 
> My kids are 7 and 9 and I was wondering if anyone has experience of how children of these ages usually cope with going into the State Schools.
> 
> ...



My children were the same ages when we arrived. They went straight into state school not knowing a single word of Spanish. Now, 6 years on, they are tri-lingual in English, Spanish and Valencian.

If you are going to make the move, then I would suggest that it is either now or when they've left the education system.

Where are you planning to move to? You are aware that various regions also insist in students learning the local language as well (Valenciano, Catalan, etc.)


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

You also need to bare in mind the longevity of your stay in Spain. The state schools are great if thats where you will stay, but if you're planning on returning to the UK, you need to make sure that they are educated to enable them to slot back into the UK system and that would mean an international school. Homework was one issue that wasnt easy. They have tons of it in State schools and its expected that parents help - I'll never forget trying to "help" my daughter with her french homework - in Spanish lol!!!!!! the maths is another subject that you'd think would be the same ...... hhhmmm, different symbols, different workings out, even my better half, who has pure maths A level was stumped lol!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## 213979 (Apr 11, 2013)

jojo said:


> You also need to bare in mind the longevity of your stay in Spain. The state schools are great if thats where you will stay, but if you're planning on returning to the UK, you need to make sure that they are educated to enable them to slot back into the UK system and that would mean an international school. Homework was one issue that wasnt easy. They have tons of it in State schools and its expected that parents help - I'll never forget trying to "help" my daughter with her french homework - in Spanish lol!!!!!! the maths is another subject that you'd think would be the same ...... hhhmmm, different symbols, different workings out, even my better half, who has pure maths A level was stumped lol!!!
> 
> Jo xxx


Oh my gosh, the math issue was tough for me. I had to teach once a week in a math class last year and I had to laugh the first day I had to do a division problem on the board. The kids and the teacher were so shocked; "what are you doing?!?" 

Jo brings up a good point, although I believe kids so young are great at adapting.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

elenetxu said:


> Oh my gosh, the math issue was tough for me. I had to teach once a week in a math class last year and I had to laugh the first day I had to do a division problem on the board. The kids and the teacher were so shocked; "what are you doing?!?"
> 
> Jo brings up a good point, although I believe kids so young are great at adapting.


 .... til they bring it home as homework AAAAAAGGGGHHH!!!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

nicvan said:


> I have read a lot of threads on here about various schools and the education system, Independant vs State schools, learning in Spanish vs English, etc..
> 
> My kids are 7 and 9 and I was wondering if anyone has experience of how children of these ages usually cope with going into the State Schools.
> 
> ...


My daughter has gone right through the Spanish system from escuela infantil at 6 months to university (she's in 1st year of educacion infantil now).
Yes, there are differences, differences 


in the way things are taught (maths),
in content (philosophy is obligatory in secondary school and PE in 6th form),
emphasis (much less "creative", more learning facts by heart), atmosphere (not so parent friendly generally speaking)
BUT, I think if you are aware of these differences, you are prepared to be a hands on parent which means making a huge effort to communicate as best you can and are flexible it can work. I think most people would admit that there are good and bad in both the UK and Spanish systems and if that is known and accepted you're half way there.


However, Jojo's point about International Schooling is true.


----------



## nicvan (Apr 9, 2013)

Our plan would be to say in Spain and hopefully not come back to the UK other than for a visit with family so hopefully slotting back into the UK education system wouldn't be too much of a problem. We have been looking at the Costa del Sol area (we know that area), but are open to suggestion really - just wanting better weather for us and the kids - a more outdoor lifestyle really than what we can achieve in the UK.

Thank you all for your comments and insights, it does help a lot.

As I have said in another post, both of my boys are special needs and are currently coping in mainstream, so presuming that their individual needs can be transferred to the new school that would work fie for me. They just need watching and the occasional kick to get their focus back on track so no individual assistance needed at present (but then who can tell what the future holds).

As far as homework, with their conditions, homework is always going to be a problem and is something that I need to do with them to get them to do it (for now anyway), so guess the problem will be the language more than anything and since hubby and I were educated in South Africa, what the kids are learning in English schools is often like Greek to us anyway. :¬)

Thanks again, we have a lot of thinking and planning to do me thinks.

Nic


----------



## 213979 (Apr 11, 2013)

For those down south, is the situation as bad as they rumor it is? Up here, we hear stories of schools in Valencia with no heat. OP, schools are really suffering right now with the budget cuts. I would be interested to hear if its as bad down there as they say it is...


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

elenetxu said:


> For those down south, is the situation as bad as they rumor it is? Up here, we hear stories of schools in Valencia with no heat. OP, schools are really suffering right now with the budget cuts. I would be interested to hear if its as bad down there as they say it is...


In my experience, schools are coping very well.

Yes, they've laid some staff off. Parents are required to buy more things for their children but this might be normal in Spain. I have heard of some schools where parents have had to supply toilet paper etc. but we've not experienced it first hand (so to speak!).


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

elenetxu said:


> Oh my gosh, the math issue was tough for me. I had to teach once a week in a math class last year and I had to laugh the first day I had to do a division problem on the board. The kids and the teacher were so shocked; "what are you doing?!?"
> 
> Jo brings up a good point, although I believe kids so young are great at adapting.


don't worry about the maths - it's not so very different & imo the methods are much more sensible - I'm told the UK is adopting the 'european way' now, anyway

my girls were 5 & 8 when they went into the state system, & like snikpoh's kids have totally adapted & integrated - it was an easier transition in fact than to the International school we put them into when we first arrived!


----------



## kalohi (May 6, 2012)

elenetxu said:


> For those down south, is the situation as bad as they rumor it is? Up here, we hear stories of schools in Valencia with no heat. OP, schools are really suffering right now with the budget cuts. I would be interested to hear if its as bad down there as they say it is...


My kids' school (state secondary) is in deplorable condition. They haven't had heat for two years now, and anything that is broken is never repaired. The school is cleaned only once a week, and the gardens are now left wild. My daughter's classroom door has no handle and the closet doors are hanging sideways off of broken hinges. The blinds don't work, the teacher's computer doesn't work, and only 4 out of the 20 student computers work. There are no substitute teachers any more - my daughter's biology teacher was in a car accident and the kids were left with no biology class for 2 months. My son is finishing a post secondary vo-tech course (ciclo superior de formacion profesional) at the same school. It's a science course that depends heavily on laboratory work. The lab's emergency shower doesn't work as well as numerous pieces of equipment. The lab supplies are all expired. They use them because the school can't replace them any more, and when they run out the students give money to the teachers to buy what's needed. 

I am NOT exaggerating anything here. When I go up to the school I am stunned to see the condition it's in. It looks like something I might expect to see in a struggling developing country. 

It didn't used to be like this.


----------



## kalohi (May 6, 2012)

snikpoh said:


> I have heard of some schools where parents have had to supply toilet paper etc. but we've not experienced it first hand (so to speak!).


We've always had to supply toilet paper, ever since my kids were in nursery. (They're 20 and 17 now.) And Kleenex. And photocopy paper too.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

kalohi said:


> My kids' school (state secondary) is in deplorable condition. They haven't had heat for two years now, and anything that is broken is never repaired. The school is cleaned only once a week, and the gardens are now left wild. My daughter's classroom door has no handle and the closet doors are hanging sideways off of broken hinges. The blinds don't work, the teacher's computer doesn't work, and only 4 out of the 20 student computers work. There are no substitute teachers any more - my daughter's biology teacher was in a car accident and the kids were left with no biology class for 2 months. My son is finishing a post secondary vo-tech course (ciclo superior de formacion profesional) at the same school. It's a science course that depends heavily on laboratory work. The lab's emergency shower doesn't work as well as numerous pieces of equipment. The lab supplies are all expired. They use them because the school can't replace them any more, and when they run out the students give money to the teachers to buy what's needed.
> 
> I am NOT exaggerating anything here. When I go up to the school I am stunned to see the condition it's in. It looks like something I might expect to see in a struggling developing country.
> 
> It didn't used to be like this.



Wow - I wouldn't have put up with that.

Is (was) it not possible to change schools or are they all as bad as that in your area?


----------



## 213979 (Apr 11, 2013)

snikpoh said:


> Wow - I wouldn't have put up with that.
> 
> Is (was) it not possible to change schools or are they all as bad as that in your area?



Oh man. Things are better, but not incredible, up north.

Up here, they legally have to send a sub after 10 or 15 days of a teacher being absent. It seems, however, that if the school and parents dont make a stink about it, they try to get away with not covering the class. Fight for ypur kids rights, be a thorn in the side of consejeria


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

snikpoh said:


> In my experience, schools are coping very well.
> 
> Yes, they've laid some staff off. Parents are required to buy more things for their children but this might be normal in Spain. I have heard of some schools where parents have had to supply toilet paper etc. but we've not experienced it first hand (so to speak!).


in nearly 10 years the schools my girls have been to have never had loo paper actually in the loos - in primary the teacher kept it & handed it out, & ow in secondary they take wet wipes 


apart from that though I agree - the schools are coping brilliantly - it is a problem when teachers are sick for extended periods - they can't always get/afford cover - but on the whole it's not as bad as you hear


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

elenetxu said:


> Oh man. Things are better, but not incredible, up north.
> 
> Up here, they legally have to send a sub after 10 or 15 days of a teacher being absent. It seems, however, that if the school and parents dont make a stink about it, they try to get away with not covering the class. Fight for ypur kids rights, be a thorn in the side of consejeria


Yes, don't forget that getting a sub has little to do with the centre that the child is at. It's the education authority that makes the decision on whether the school gets a sub or not, so disgruntled parents could let the school know that they're not happy, but pressure should be put on the education authority / consejeria to get the teacher.


----------



## kalohi (May 6, 2012)

snikpoh said:


> Wow - I wouldn't have put up with that.
> 
> Is (was) it not possible to change schools or are they all as bad as that in your area?


From what I hear they are all pretty much the same. At any rate all the schools in the area are full and nobody is admitted from outside each school's district.


----------



## kalohi (May 6, 2012)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Yes, don't forget that getting a sub has little to do with the centre that the child is at. It's the education authority that makes the decision on whether the school gets a sub or not, so disgruntled parents could let the school know that they're not happy, but pressure should be put on the education authority / consejeria to get the teacher.


Exactly. The school head requests the sub, but it's the consejería that has to actually send one. And they're not sending except if the teacher is out permanently. It used to be that they'd send a sub if the teacher was out for more than 2 weeks. And I used to think that _that_ was too long a wait!


----------



## Calas felices (Nov 29, 2007)

_"My kids are 7 and 9 and I was wondering if anyone has experience of how children of these ages usually cope with going into the State Schools."_
I suspect you are asking the wrong question. How likely is it that someone is going to respond to your question and say that the children had a hell of a time, were lonely and bullied by the Spanish children and still bear the scars to this day. I can tell you of such families but they won't admit to it themselves. Only the success stories will be aired on here.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Calas felices said:


> _"My kids are 7 and 9 and I was wondering if anyone has experience of how children of these ages usually cope with going into the State Schools."_
> I suspect you are asking the wrong question. How likely is it that someone is going to respond to your question and say that the children had a hell of a time, were lonely and bullied by the Spanish children and still bear the scars to this day. I can tell you of such families but they won't admit to it themselves. Only the success stories will be aired on here.


you don't read jojo's posts then


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Calas felices said:


> _"My kids are 7 and 9 and I was wondering if anyone has experience of how children of these ages usually cope with going into the State Schools."_
> I suspect you are asking the wrong question. How likely is it that someone is going to respond to your question and say that the children had a hell of a time, were lonely and bullied by the Spanish children and still bear the scars to this day. I can tell you of such families but they won't admit to it themselves. Only the success stories will be aired on here.


Not true actually.
There _was_ a story of someone's kids being bullied, there are also Jojo's very candid posts of her daughter's unhappiness, and there have been people who have had plenty of complaints about the curriculum, myself included, and somebody posted today about going back to the UK because of the standard of education.
However, the good outbalances the bad as it should do really.
But


----------



## nicvan (Apr 9, 2013)

Calas felices said:


> _"My kids are 7 and 9 and I was wondering if anyone has experience of how children of these ages usually cope with going into the State Schools."_
> I suspect you are asking the wrong question. How likely is it that someone is going to respond to your question and say that the children had a hell of a time, were lonely and bullied by the Spanish children and still bear the scars to this day. I can tell you of such families but they won't admit to it themselves. Only the success stories will be aired on here.


I appreciate what you are saying, but that can happen anywhere and to anyone - even here in the UK where we all speak English .... I guess that is chance that we will have to take once we make our decisions

Thanks


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Calas felices said:


> _"My kids are 7 and 9 and I was wondering if anyone has experience of how children of these ages usually cope with going into the State Schools."_
> I suspect you are asking the wrong question. How likely is it that someone is going to respond to your question and say that the children had a hell of a time, were lonely and bullied by the Spanish children and still bear the scars to this day. I can tell you of such families but they won't admit to it themselves. Only the success stories will be aired on here.


My post on here most certainly wasnt a success story! 

Jo xxx


----------

